# Upgrading a 2011 S30



## splata (Jul 10, 2011)

Wanting to know what would be your first upgrade for a stock S30. I'm a recreational rider. Trying to ride 15 to 20 miles every other day. I have already got clip less pedals so don't need that. Was thinking carbon seat post or handle bars.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

Wheels first, personally I like Easton but there are so many choices. Make sure to get new high quality folding tires with them. That will be the biggest bang for your buck as far as ride quality goes. Handle bars if you don't like the set up of the stock ones but you don't need carbon. Do you like the stock seat? Upgrading the crank and brakes to 105 would also be a nice upgrade for that bike. Don't waste your money on a seatpost upgrade, no upside IMO.


----------



## splata (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I found a 105 5700 crank and cassette for $200 new. Not sure which one to get. It shows 3 different ranges. 53/39 50/34 52/39/30 Can some one tell me what these mean.
Thanks


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

53/39 are the number of teeth on the front chain rings. 53 being the biggest ring and 39 being the small ring... 53/39 and the 50/34 are both double.... the 52/29/30 is a triple ring set

53/39 is know as a standard.... 50/34 is know as a compac...


----------



## splata (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## stinhambo (Aug 9, 2011)

From what I've read I'd definitely say the wheels and tyres. I have an Australian review of this exact model and they say wheels and tyres and brakes. They really liked the frame!


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Wheels and tires are going to give you the biggest noticeable difference


----------

